# U47 - budget copies for a home studio



## Spectator (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi All,


I'm looking to buy a budget copy of a U47 or U87 - any recommendations? 

Any cheap versions around the £500-600 mark?


----------



## wlinart (Apr 3, 2020)

For that prince range there are a few really nice microphones you could buy. Not necessarily u47 copies though. 
Here are 2 lesser known candidates which are fantastic:
Reynolds R type 1 or type 2 from the same manufacturer.
https://www.beesneezmicrophones.com.au/store/oliver-tube-condenser-cardioid-microphone.html (Beesneez Oliver cardiod (also) available in Europe through digitalaudioservice)


----------



## easyrider (Apr 3, 2020)

Spectator said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy a budget copy of a U47 or U87 - any recommendations?
> ...








Microphones - The Producer's Choice | Advanced Audio Microphones







advancedaudio.ca


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 3, 2020)

I have a client who bought the Warm Audio clone and it is a bargain for the money.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 3, 2020)

This might be in the wrong forum section...but my recommendation is to get the Slate Digital ML-1, and their software. You can use whatever pre amp you want...but the more transparent, the closer the emulation. After all, unless it's an actual 47, they're all emulations anyway...hardware or software.. But the Slate stuff is quite good and reasonable.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 3, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> This might be in the wrong forum section...but my recommendation is to get the Slate Digital ML-1, and their software. You can use whatever pre amp you want...but the more transparent, the closer the emulation. After all, unless it's an actual 47, they're all emulations anyway...hardware or software.. But the Slate stuff is quite good and reasonable.



Yep, also an option.








Review: Slate Digital VMS Virtual Microphone System


Getting hold of multiple high-end classic microphones is a daunting task. Luckily, Slate Digital has come up with a hardware and software alternative.



ask.audio





But again, don't sleep on this one. https://www.mixonline.com/technology/review-warm-audio-wa-47-tube-condenser-microphone


----------



## storyteller (Apr 3, 2020)

There was a guy in China building part-for-part exact replicas of these mics for around $300 each a few years ago. Gearslutz raved about the mic. You could only order it through his ebay shop though. I'm not sure whatever happened to the guy or his business. I imagine he might have been shut down.

But if you are looking for tube mics in a budget range, the Rode K2 sounds fantastic as does the Avantone CV-12.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 3, 2020)

I bought the Slate one years ago. I actually really like it on its own because it is flat. But it does come with a lot of emulations.

But for $299, you might want to look at this one, then talk to Eric as he is the one that changes out the capsules on it. He should be able to tell you which is best. I think IK Multimedia also has emulation software for mic modeling as does Antares. So, maybe the NOS mic and the software?

Edit - forgot the link https://www.jrrshop.com/nos12


----------



## emid (Apr 3, 2020)

storyteller said:


> There was a guy in China building part-for-part exact replicas of these mics for around $300 each a few years ago.



Good call. It's 3U Audio. I purchased his least expensive Teal CM-1 blue one (there is a black CM-1 as well). For just £104 it was a steal. A very quite mic and expensive sound. If you like an un-hyped top and smooth low end then this is for you. The company is run by a talented veteran audio engineer, Guosheng, who if I recall, lives in Canada and China both but his factory is located in China. He's a good guy and makes sure that you are not stuck in import charges/duties.

For Teal CM blue mic he wrote to me that *the Black/Teal CM1s are entry-level transformerless mics. They have same flat circuit but with different capsules. The Black CM1 has a simple center terminated capsule with modern 87 style sound. The Teal CM1 has a simple edge terminated capsule with modern 251 style sound. *Frankly I haven't found any mic in this price range which could be that good on acoustic guitars and vocals. It could easily be sold for much higher. I have few more expensive mics but Teal CM1 has it's own class and place.

OP, check Gearslutz for demos if you are interested.
His Ebay (UK) or PM me if you need his email.

For other mics, this is what he emailed. Note that there could be price difference as I bought the mic in April 2019.



> Warbler (also called Warbler I), Warbler MKID and GZ67fet: airy, sounds like vintage U87
> Warbler MKII, Warbler MKIID and GZ47fet: smooth and balanced, sounds like vintage U47fet
> GZ47fet V: smoother top end than GZ47fet
> Warbler MKIII, Warbler MKIIID and GZ12fet: warm and bright, sounds like vintage C12
> ...


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 3, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Yep, also an option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But for the same price or cheaper actually, you'd have many different mic options with Slate. I've used it with great success...especially with pre amps other than Slates.. LOL


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 3, 2020)

warm audio or stam audio. it might be a little more but i think its worth it. specially since they sound alsmost the same (or the same for most poeple) for a fraction of the crazy price tag of the original.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Apr 3, 2020)

I'd recommend Signal Art as the only option not costing several times as much. He really knows what he's doing. He used to work at Warm and mods those mics to improve them (although his own are still much better). If you look at his website he tells you exactly what's wrong with the Warm mics and how they should have been designed.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 3, 2020)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I'd recommend Signal Art as the only option not costing several times as much. He really knows what he's doing. He used to work at Warm and mods those mics to improve them (although his own are still much better). If you look at his website he tells you exactly what's wrong with the Warm mics and how they should have been designed.



Maybe yes, maybe no but it’s fair I think that he has a financial interest in maintaining that. But al I can personally tell you is that I was in the studio with the Warm mic, it’s built quality is excellent and it sounded the way I remember a U47 sounds. But I have no dog in the hunt.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Apr 3, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Maybe yes, maybe no but it’s fair I think that he has a financial interest in maintaining that. But al I can personally tell you is that I was in the studio with the Warm mic, it’s built quality is excellent and it sounded the way I remember a U47 sounds. But I have no dog in the hunt.


Well he was leading the team that developed a lot of their mics and they cut too many corners. His mods are largely just making the mics as they were originally designed for Warm. Even then, a lot of the circuits are too different so you can only take them so far so if you're buying a new mic you should get one of his. 

I haven't work with his mics but am currently building a custom cable for one here in town.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 3, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> stam audio.



Really? Do you check gearslutz ever and the waiting time of nearly 2 years....


----------



## easyrider (Apr 3, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I have a client who bought the Warm Audio clone and it is a bargain for the money.




The advanced audio mics seem to get a better rep.


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 3, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Really? Do you check gearslutz ever and the waiting time of nearly 2 years....


It's true the wait time and delays are quite bad. Perhaps if you could find one on the used market... I have the Stam U47 clone and it is pretty nice. It is also a bit more expensive than your budget allows for. When I was in the market for the mic, I did quite a lot of searching online for audio examples and thought it was the best sounding for the money. I wish I kept all the audio files I downloaded and web links so I could share them here, but I can't seem to find them.

Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## wst3 (Apr 3, 2020)

I'll be the odd man out - I was really disappointed with the Slate microphone. It felt cheesy, and it did not, to me, based on microphones I've used, sound like the models it tried to copy.

Flip side, and not cheap, I remain thoroughly thrilled with the Townsend Labs L22 - it is a fantastic microphone without out the software, and some of the emulations are downright frightening. I have one, and I will add a second when I have a reason to do so. I'm not selling any of my other microphones, but the L22 is amazing.

The Warm microphones are good, really good, and for the price (which isn't entirely fair) they punch way above their weight. I have a pair of the WA-84s here now (guess I get to test them for a little while longer) and I like them a lot. I'm probably going to sell my Telefunken M60 pair to pay for them. Still NOT a KM-84, but they are similar in many ways, perhaps the most important to me, the off-axis response is really smooth.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 3, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Really? Do you check gearslutz ever and the waiting time of nearly 2 years....


Lol they sure got a reputation 

It’s worse because they keep announcing new products and keep saying the new one and r&d doenst cut into delivery of previous orders. Yet the 100 page long threads complaints about deliveries.


----------



## jmauz (Apr 3, 2020)

Another fan here of Warm Audio and NOT fan of Slate's mic. The thing just sounds 'try hard' if that makes any sense...the emulations sound somewhat like what they're modeling but with a lot more characteristics. Just too much going on sonically and as a result it doesn't always sit well in a mix without a load of tomfoolery.

A lot like his drum samples...ugh. 

But I digress...

I often pair my Warm Audio WA-87 with my Neumann u87 for drum OH's and it works wonderfully.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 4, 2020)

jmauz said:


> Another fan here of Warm Audio and NOT fan of Slate's mic. The thing just sounds 'try hard' if that makes any sense<snippity>


Wow, that's perfect, an absolutely accurate description I think (my ears!) - the models are trying too hard to mimic all the characteristics of the target microphone, and sadly that includes a bunch of "features" I'd just as soon avoid. It isn't that they should not be there, of course they should, but they should not be exaggerated, at least that's my two cents.

As an analogy, one of the things I like most about the UA tape emulations is that they captured all the good parts of magnetic tape recording, and played down the bad parts. Some of the bad stuff (noise, speed fluctuations, etc) is still there, but you can dial it in as needed (which for me is almost never.)

Not trying to slag Mr. Slate, he is a very smart and very creative guy, and his approach surely works for him, it just didn't work for me.

A friend has been encouraging me to try the WA-87, but I prefer the TLM-193 over the U-87 so I have been reluctant. I should probably take it for a spin. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Pantonal (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned the Studio Projects C1. I bought an early one many years ago for under $200 (they're about $250 now) and have been very happy with it. At the time there was a review that said it sounded a lot like a U87 (maybe hype, maybe not) and that it sounded better than any mic of the price should. All I know is I haven't felt a need to upgrade in almost 10 years.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 5, 2020)

Pantonal said:


> I'm surprised no one's mentioned the Studio Projects C1. I bought an early one many years ago for under $200 (they're about $250 now) and have been very happy with it. At the time there was a review that said it sounded a lot like a U87 (maybe hype, maybe not) and that it sounded better than any mic of the price should. All I know is I haven't felt a need to upgrade in almost 10 years.



Good mic for female vocals. Sounds nothing like a U47 though.


----------



## Pantonal (Apr 5, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Good mic for female vocals. Sounds nothing like a U47 though.


The OP asked for "a budget copy of a U47 *or U87 *- any recommendations?"


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 5, 2020)

Pantonal said:


> The OP asked for "a budget copy of a U47 *or U87 *- any recommendations?"



I already answered that earlier in the discussion.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 5, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I have a client who bought the Warm Audio clone and it is a bargain for the money.


My friend has been recommending Warm Audio to me for mics as well


----------

